# Round steak & Gravy



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Can someone hook me up with a good round steak and gravy recipe?


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

I've never cooked this but, it sure does look good.

http://www.grouprecipes.com/32186/round-steak-baked-in-beer.html


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

OK, here goes. 

Take your round steak and tenderize it with one of those tenderizing mallets.
Salt and pepper it and dust lightly with flour. 
Mince some fresh garlic and heat up some oil in a heavy skillet, doesn't have to be much oil. Put the garlic in and then the meat. Brown it off. You are not trying to fully cook the meat, just brown it.
While the meat is browning, slice a large onion and a package of mushrooms. Of course you can get the shrooms presliced. 
When all the meat is browned take it out of the skillet. 
You can take a beef bullion cube or granules and heat it in a cup of water in the microwave to dissolve or use liquid beef stock but get some ready. 
Pour a half cup of bullion in the skillet after you have drained off all the oil. Then put in a layer of onions, then all the meat, then the rest of the onions and the mushrooms. 
Take the rest of the beef broth(1 half to 3 fourths of a cup and mix with a can of mushroom soup and pour it in there.
Season with salt and pepper and some ground savory(optional) and put a lid on it. 
Simmer on the stovetop for a minimum of 30 minutes but longer is much better. 
Just check it every once in a while to make sure it's not drying out, it shouldn't because the mushrooms have a lot of moisture in them.

This will make the best gravy you have ever had. We love it with deer meat too. 
Serve with mashed potatos or rice, a side veg. and hot rolls.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Man that sounds great will try . Thank you .


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Scrape... what the heck is ground savory?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Scrape... what the heck is ground savory?


Oops, it's called summer savory, but it is ground so you can sprinkle it out of the spice jar. 
Anyway it's a green leafy herb like oregano. But, it does not taste like oregano, it has it's own taste. They dry it out and grind it up. Just go to the spice aisle and look for it in alphabetical order. It's good in lots of recipes.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Kewl, going to try it manana! Thanks bud!


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

This all sounds really good. Troutsnot bought me a new dutch oven I've been dying to try...sounds like the perfect recipe to do so! Thanks...

Marsha


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I cooked the ScrapeSteak tonight and it was really good. I had to let it simmer for about 1.5 hours to get the meat fork tender but it was worth the wait. I couldn't find the savory seasoning so I substituted Tony C's and it hit the mark. Thanks for a great and easy recipe brother Mike! I poured the rest of the gravy over my dog, Kodi's, bowl and he now considers you a god...LOL


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I cooked the ScrapeSteak tonight and it was really good. I had to let it simmer for about 1.5 hours to get the meat fork tender but it was worth the wait. I couldn't find the savory seasoning so I substituted Tony C's and it hit the mark. Thanks for a great and easy recipe brother Mike! I poured the rest of the gravy over my dog, Kodi's, bowl and he now considers you a god...LOL


I love it when plan comes together!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

pork chops are good this way as well........


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

I cooked the scrapesteak tonight as well and WOW. Man that is some good stuff, I can't wait to try this with some backstrap. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Man, I ate the leftovers tonight and the gravy and steak was even better. Thanks Mike for a few more pounds


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Finally got around to making Activescape's recipe, last night, and man was it good!! The steak was extremely tender, and the gravy had just the right taste. Thanks for sharing, and giving us a new recipe to add to our collection...

Marsha


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

My mom made this years ago except she used home made pan gravy man was it good !!!
Sure scrapes steak is just as good. Allright now I'm hungry guess its off to the store.
Gonna have to give it a try. Hmm you think homemade biscuits would be okay with this ??


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bring the homemade biscuits by and I'll let you know...


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*Smothered Steak*

4 lbs. round steak, tenderized

1 teaspoon salt

1 Tablespoon pepper

6 oz. fresh mushrooms, sliced

1 red bell pepper sliced

3 cups beef broth

2 cups flour

2 cups veg. oil

2 cups sliced yellow onion



Cut steak in hand sized pieces, approx. 8-10 steaks. Salt and pepper meat. Dredge meat in flour and fry in oil over medium heat, about 2 minutes per side. Drain on paper towels. Place meat in medium-sized oven pan, cover with mushrooms, onion, and bell pepper. Pour beef broth over mixture. Bake for one hour at 350.

Of course, it can be reduced by 1/2 if you don't need to feed so many people. I, however, make the four pounds and then eat left overs.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hamburger or fresh pork patties work well with this recipe also!


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I made this last night and my husband and 3 year old son loved it! I used venison and it was great. Thanks for giving me an idea for something different!


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Okay. I'm sending this back up because I just made scrape steak again. This recipe has become a staple in our house! Thanks scrape it is a hit even 3+ years later


----------

